# bearded dragon . . . red or white heat lamp



## nickoy (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi

I have just bought a bearded dragon and i am not sure what type of light i should be using for heat. I keep getting told different things. I am currently using a white heat light during days and a red heat light at night. Do i need to be alternating like this. I do have a uv strip light also which is used during days . The bearded dragon (cody) does seem to rest better when red light is on at night.

Any help greatly appreciated as i want whats best for my dragon ( only 5 weeks old)

Nick


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Depending on the temperature of the room Cody stays in, The Infa-Red light is not necessary.

For day-time, in term with the UVB strip, A white emitting bulb I find is essential. The beardies are attracted to the bright light, and are able to show their natural behaviour, Basking.

Try leaving the Red light of tonight, and measure the temperture inside the vivarium. If it drops below 18 Degrees, Then the Red light would ne necessary. But Im sure it wont. Save you some money on the Electricity too, Bloody joke nowadays.

Scott


----------



## zaskar (Aug 22, 2008)

well i use a noghtglow bulb, its a 40watt and it keeps my night temp at around 25c

the day time im using a 75w basking bulb and a 36" uvb 10% repti glow tube.

everything is on timers,you can buy them cheap from wilco mine cost £2.99 each.

my uvb and basking bulb come on at 6.45am and go off at night at 9pm and at that same time as they go off my moonglow bulb timer kicks in.

:2thumb:


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

i use a normal 100w spot lamp and everything goes off a night, temps have never dropped below 60f


----------

